# Nexus 5 specs



## ankush28 (Sep 18, 2013)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/09/nexus-5-offc-leak/gsmarena_001.jpg



> An alleged official press photo of the Google Nexus 5 has surfaced after the smartphone made several
> appearances in the past weeks. The press shot of the Nexus 5 confirms the phone's exterior, while a good chunk
> of its specification sheet also leaked in a benchmarking website GFXBench.
> It confirms the LG-made Nexus 5 is going to rock a Snapdragon 800 chipset with four 2.3GHz Krait 400 cores.
> ...



So these can give us a rough idea of upcoming nexus *the hammerhead*

source :- Nexus 5 specs get confirmed as an alleged press shot leaks - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2013)

Even the date of Nexus 5 launch isn't completely confirmed. Nor specs. Its too early to conclude things based on rumors.
But I don't understand the "no Micro SD" card way the Nexus is going. It might be a good thing performance wise, but an expandable storage can be truly helpful, specially if you are going to shoot videos in 1080p.
Providing no SD card slot, and then charging models on the basis of internal memory is iPhone way, that I don't condone.


----------



## Chainsaw (Sep 18, 2013)

The Nexus 5.

Being a Nexus 4 users, i'd say the specs are very much in-line to what one would expect. Take the top of the line SOC, add the best resolution standard along with a reasonable bump to the screen size and roll out a device that best represents Android (running on the latest Android flavor)

I seriously hope that the new Nexus does something different on the design front. I started my Nexus journey with the Nexus 3 (SGN), the curved glass and the tear-drop design was quite an achievement in terms of looks and ergonomics. The Nexus 4, the curved edges is a nice touch, but i expected more. The gorilla glass at the back with the new hide and seek glitter imprint is also nice, but you end up covering those design bits with shells to avoid the glass getting scratched.

I really hope the Nexus 5 is slimmer, weather proof (water and dust resistant). Has some new innovation on the display side, maybe the best possible implementation of OGS (one glass solution) that makes content appear as if it is floating on the glass. Basically make the glass/screen as thin as possible. Also, it'd be nice if it can borrow some goodies from the Moto-X, an always on/active/listening assistant that responds to voice, not needing you to touch the phone for most common actions. 

Dunno, just hope Google goes beyond the usual creation of a kick-ass stock Android phone for pure Google experience. Just redefine the pure Google experience beyond specs and smooth interface.

And yeah, personally I think 5-inch screen is a bit of a stretch, will wait and see...


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 18, 2013)

but it is not confirmed that it has 16GB only... rumors are there that it will launch with 32/64GB versions too.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

Was just reading the other day and got this, nothing interesting but...

Breaking: Nexus 5 Prototype Bares All In Leaked Crystal Clear 7-Minute HD Video



More than the post, its the comments section that's interesting


----------



## suh007 (Oct 16, 2013)

According to the Rumours 16GB is priced at $399 and 32GB for $449

Source : Nexus 5 to be priced at $399, Nexus 4 LTE model in tow - GSMArena.com news


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Well 16 GB is just not enough so 32 GB would be the way to go for most people.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

BTW.. do u guys think we get N5 in India ?? I guess N4 is avaialable here..


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 16, 2013)

Why not ? Nexus shouldn't be a problem


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

we will get but not sooner enough IMO.
google always take time when it comes to india


----------



## suh007 (Oct 16, 2013)

Even if it comes to India early, price is decided by LG and not by Google, so it comes out to be costlier than play store price,Unless google has plans of releasing it in Indian Play Store


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 18, 2013)

price will be 27-30k in India for sure... its 349$ in US


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 19, 2013)

will lg be releasing the nexus5 in india ???
any wild speculation when they might release it here ?? :O


----------



## ZTR (Oct 19, 2013)

N5 spotted in Indian Play Store 

Google Nexus 5 Spotted In Indian Play Store for Rs 21,999 | DigiTricks


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

ZTR said:


> N5 spotted in Indian Play Store
> 
> Google Nexus 5 Spotted In Indian Play Store for Rs 21,999 | DigiTricks



This the best news ever. I can most confidently say : RIP LG G2, SXZ1, HTC One, S4 and S5. 

Eric Schmidt has finally kept his promise, Nexus devices will eventually make it to India. Lets hope its released about the same time as US and UK..


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

ZTR said:


> N5 spotted in Indian Play Store
> 
> Google Nexus 5 Spotted In Indian Play Store for Rs 21,999 | DigiTricks



That's a killer price!!


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 19, 2013)

ZTR said:


> N5 spotted in Indian Play Store
> 
> Google Nexus 5 Spotted In Indian Play Store for Rs 21,999 | DigiTricks





quagmire said:


> This the best news ever. I can most confidently say : RIP LG G2, SXZ1, HTC One, S4 and S5.
> 
> Eric Schmidt has finally kept his promise, Nexus devices will eventually make it to India. Lets hope its released about the same time as US and UK..





cyborg47 said:


> That's a killer price!!



Sorry guys
It is a fake pic created by us on FB. there is nothing you all saw


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 20, 2013)

All got trolled, LOL 

So, the real source seems to be this
Nexus 5 (Partially) Visible In The Play Store Ahead Of Release Starting At $349

Meanwhile, another post claiming something like this
Nexus 5 will come to India via Google Play store on 31st October @Rs 25K


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

lets wait and watch.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol guys
That image was created by Nisarg and Shrey  xD We trolled a group of 15k in facebook LOL


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 20, 2013)

It was me who created the pic with the price 21,999. And thanks!


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 20, 2013)

XxNiKxX said:


> It was me who created the pic with the price 21,999. And thanks!



Banned


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 20, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Banned


The pic was not created for TDF! I just saw a fake pic about Nexus 5 in Indian Play Store and noticed how bad it was, so to prove it fake I made my own fake, but a better one!  And somehow the pic landed over here! xD


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

You will go to hell for this


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

lolwut..! LG Nexus 5 has a page already ?

And the link mentioned Rumored points to the very page itself


----------



## noob (Oct 21, 2013)

Chainsaw said:


> The Nexus 5.
> 
> I seriously hope that the new Nexus does something different on the design front. I started my Nexus journey with the Nexus 3 (SGN), the curved glass and the tear-drop design was quite an achievement in terms of looks and ergonomics. The Nexus 4, the curved edges is a nice touch, but i expected more. The gorilla glass at the back with the new hide and seek glitter imprint is also nice, but you end up covering those design bits with shells to avoid the glass getting scratched.
> 
> I really hope the Nexus 5 is slimmer, weather proof (water and dust resistant). Has some new innovation on the display side, maybe the best possible implementation of OGS (one glass solution) that makes content appear as if it is floating on the glass. Basically make the glass/screen as thin as possible. Also, it'd be nice if it can borrow some goodies from the Moto-X, an always on/active/listening assistant that responds to voice, not needing you to touch the phone for most common actions.




Dude, with $400, it is hardly profitable.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 31, 2013)

GSMarena said:
			
		

> This is getting embarrassing – the Nexus 5 has leaked all over the place, even gone on preorder, and yet Google still hasn't officially announced it. Well, you might not be getting the official info on the Nexus 5 yet, but here's a lengthy hands-on video in case there was something about the phone that wasn’t known yet.


(Source)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2013)

It's up guys 

*play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_16GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_16gb

Will be available in India tomorrow (due to IST timing zone)


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's up guys
> 
> *play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_16GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_16gb
> 
> Will be available in India tomorrow (due to IST timing zone)



FINALLY! I hope its for *real* this time! 
So, 29k. Is more than what I expected. I thought it will be 26k. But oh well.. its NEXUS 5!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2013)

Vyom said:


> FINALLY! I hope its for *real* this time!
> So, 29k. Is more than what I expected. I thought it will be 26k. But oh well.. its NEXUS 5!!!



Yeah same here. Now it's out of my budget


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 1, 2013)

Never knew it'd have a *2,300mHA Battery*


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2013)

So finally its live but for India showing "coming soon". I guess, we have to wait little more..


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2013)

Google have given us European prices instead of US ones


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

Android SDK updated with 4.4 downloading
So i will be trying N5 on emulator by tommorow...
Excited too much...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

check the internals of N5
Google Nexus 5 Display and Inner Components Leaks | Cell Phone News and Rumors From Fanatic Fone


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 1, 2013)

Is there any EMI option in google play payment?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

its Listed in shopyourworld but currently out of stock
Nexus 5 (16GB, Black)/Google Nexus: ShopYourWorld.com
16GB @28k looks cool


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Is there any EMI option in google play payment?



AFAIK no!!


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2013)

Available for advanced booking on Snapdeal now: *LG Google Nexus 5 16 GB (Black) Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com*
Best Part: At the play store price with EMI option available.


----------



## Rochus (Nov 13, 2013)

I am planning to change my mobile so I will go for Nexus 5. For me 16 GB is enough so I think I will get it around 27k.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2013)

LG Nexus 5 review: Back to the future - GSMArena.com

lg screwed n5 battery 
LG Nexus 5 battery life test - GSMArena Blog


----------

